# Thoughts about Ben Gordon's last shot



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It probably wasn't a good idea, but it doesn't really bother me.

I might have been irritated, but he looked like he was just going to dribble it out. Then the crowd started cheering and it looked like that sold him on taking a shot. As for whether the crowd wanted 100 points or 30 for Ben, well who knows, maybe both. 

Do you think this last shot will irritate the Timberwolves? I think not.

Next question: will Skiles discipline Gordon because of it. Could he bench him all or some of next game? It's kind of in the realm of slapping a backboard, I suppose.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, it was a bad move, but I'm nog going to lose any sleep over it. He's a rookie, the crowd is going nuts, etc. I might have shot it, too. He'll learn better at some point. It seemed like Myers got on him right away and hopefully we can all move on. I really really hope Skiles doesn't make a bigger deal of this than it is. Give the guy a break. You don't win tonight without him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> It probably wasn't a good idea, but it doesn't really bother me.
> 
> I might have been irritated, but he looked like he was just going to dribble it out. Then the crowd started cheering and it looked like that sold him on taking a shot. As for whether the crowd wanted 100 points or 30 for Ben, well who knows, maybe both.


I think it was obvious that he wanted to dribble away the clock. But the crowd cheered him into taking one. Pretty sure they wanted 100 pts.....so Ben should've taken a 3, not a 2. But who cares? We won and he was fantastic. 



> Do you think this last shot will irritate the Timberwolves? I think not.


Not really. Losing to the Bulls should be the ultimate irritation. Not one play.



> Next question: will Skiles discipline Gordon because of it. Could he bench him all or some of next game? It's kind of in the realm of slapping a backboard, I suppose.


Oh God, I hope not. Skiles is a big enough idiot to do something like that. U never know what's going through his mind.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, the crowd was kinda egging him on.

and pete myers gently took him aside right as he came off the floor...hopefully that's the extent of it. what a game by gordon though. 

...and if skiles doesn't start the hinrich/gordon backcourt by the all-star break, i will be very surprised/annoyed.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

No problem at all. Great game by Gordon.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> No problem at all. Great game by Gordon.


Can you imagine what a game he would have had if half of drives resulted in points? He did just about all of his damage from the peremeter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about a mountain out of a molehill? He is a rookie, let him have some fun. Jeez. If you don't want guys shooting till the end, play D till the end.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

I thought it was a classless move. But since he's a rookie and it's his first offense, I can see Skiles & Minnesota looking past it.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what a game he would have had if half of drives resulted in points? He did just about all of his damage from the peremeter.



*close thread*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> *close thread*


What?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> *close thread*


basically means you said it all in that post...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

It's not the "right" thing to do.

I'd be upset if any of our vets or KH would have done this.

The Cs and the rooks get a bye. I'm sure you won't see Gordon doing this again, at least any time soon.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what a game he would have had if half of drives resulted in points? He did just about all of his damage from the peremeter.


DMD, I was out most of the night so I only saw the last 4 minutes or so.

Was Gordon great off the dribble.... again?  I swear, I had no idea he could break down guys like he does.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> 
> 
> basically means you said it all in that post...


Oh, OK.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

LMFAO..um..

completely disregard my existence..i quoted the wrong post..lol

i'm a failure


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> DMD, I was out most of the night so I only saw the last 4 minutes or so.
> ...


Actually, a lot of the shots Ben missed during the game were situations where he got himself into the paint but couldn't quite finish. A few of the shots were surprisingly far off actually. Then again, he's trying to get shots up over Garnett. 

Today was not Ben's game in the lane. But he just owned the net from the outside. Now we know now that he has it in him to drive and to shoot. I also should not that although he had no assists tonight, he had a couple nice passes tonight to open shooters who just didn't knock em down. He's improving in that capacity too.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I just wish he had shot a three.

I actually really don't care that he "rubbed it in." Minny has a bunch of players who irritate me by their attitude/actions on the court. As much as I love KG for his game and his fire, he can act like a real *** sometimes. Same with Cassell, though that's more because he's a habitual whiner. And I've always thought Wally seemed like a snob. I say rub it in all you want!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It was lame as hell and I hope he never does anything like that again. The last thing a team like the Bulls needs is to be giving bulletin-board / revenge material to quality opponents.

That said, it looks like the Bulls dealt with it immediately, so I don't expect any repercussions.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Pete stopped Ben on the court where the Wolves could see them talking about it.

Meyer's move was twofold: Make sure Gordon never does it again, and let the Wolves know it was a mistake that was being addressed immediately. Very smart on Pete's part. His quick corrective action defused the entire issue. Skiles ought to let it be and allow the kid to revel in his best pro game so far. This is a building block...not another opportunity to show everyone who's boss.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Pete stopped Ben on the court where the Wolves could see them talking about it.
> 
> Meyer's move was twofold: Make sure Gordon never does it again, and let the Wolves know it was a mistake that was being addressed immediately. Very smart on Pete's part. His quick corrective action defused the entire issue. Skiles ought to let it be and allow the kid to revel in his best pro game so far. This is a building block...not another opportunity to show everyone who's boss.


I hope you're right about Skiles. Defensively we don't have a good option at the 2. We knew this. But if Ben is now scoring as he was expected to (and despite some of our frustrations, Ben didn't take much time at all to come around), Skiles needs to start Ben and give him a reasonably long leash. He's clearly one of our two best guards.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> It was lame as hell and I hope he never does anything like that again. The last thing a team like the Bulls needs is to be giving bulletin-board / revenge material to quality opponents.


I didn't think he should have done it, but if there's any bulletin board material for the Twolves, they'll need no more than a posting of the final score.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the pro players should be able to not be insulted by Gordon's shot at the end. You play a 48 minute game, and Gordon was letting Minnesota know that! In high school and other lower levels there is always a shot to end the game regardless of the score, they just don't dribble down the clock most of the time. The big bad pro's should be able to suck it up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm confident in the post game interview Kevin Garnett will talk about how what a shameful act it was. If I was a reporter I would ask Kevin Garnett what is more of a shameful act, making a shot at the end to please the crowd, or punching a rookie teammate in the face.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> In high school and other lower levels there is always a shot to end the game regardless of the score, they just don't dribble down the clock most of the time.


Not where I'm from.

If you're losing, yeah, you're firing away until the end.

If you're winning and the defense says, "no mas," you don't try to score. 

Not a big deal, but again, a young team that has the chips stacked against it most nights doesn't need to be handing out extra motivation to the Wolves or anyone else (and you just hope the Wolves aren't on their Sidekicks now telling friends around the league how big of a douche Ben Gordon is).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you're right about Skiles. Defensively we don't have a good option at the 2. We knew this. But if Ben is now scoring as he was expected to (and despite some of our frustrations, Ben didn't take much time at all to come around), Skiles needs to start Ben and give him a reasonably long leash. He's clearly one of our two best guards.


He's one of our best two when he plays well, and one of our worst two when he sucks it up or isn't put on the court at all.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you're right about Skiles. Defensively we don't have a good option at the 2. We knew this. But if Ben is now scoring as he was expected to (and despite some of our frustrations, Ben didn't take much time at all to come around), Skiles needs to start Ben and give him a reasonably long leash. He's clearly one of our two best guards.


Gordon and Hinrich more than held their own against Cassell and Sprewell. Having said that, they still need an effective big guard to round out what could be an outstanding three guard rotation. Duhon is a stopgap player, nothing more. Still, I haven't seen teams pick on Gordon the way I thought they would when the season began. There's a lot of potential in a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt. Give it time.

As for whether he starts right now or not...if he can produce coming off the bench the way a guy named Ricky Pierce did a few years ago, we might have ourselves a rookie this season who'll earn some serious consideration for the 6th Man Award.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Pete stopped Ben on the court where the Wolves could see them talking about it.
> 
> Meyer's move was twofold: Make sure Gordon never does it again, and let the Wolves know it was a mistake that was being addressed immediately. Very smart on Pete's part. His quick corrective action defused the entire issue. Skiles ought to let it be and allow the kid to revel in his best pro game so far. This is a building block...not another opportunity to show everyone who's boss.


Everyone in the building (I was there) was standing and egging him on to take the shot. It was for the free big macs that we all had tickets to if the Bulls hit 100.

Ease up folks. On a night like this, there *must* be better things to discuss.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geez.

Nobody cares.

Myers talked to him at the end of the game to tell him he had a hellofa game and nothing more.

It's not like his shorts were too baggy or he was using his cell phone in the locker room.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I just wish he had shot a three.
> 
> I actually really don't care that he "rubbed it in." Minny has a bunch of players who irritate me by their attitude/actions on the court. As much as I love KG for his game and his fire, he can act like a real *** sometimes. Same with Cassell, though that's more because he's a habitual whiner. And I've always thought Wally seemed like a snob. I say rub it in all you want!


I still have the 53-point loss to MIN on tape (Nov '01). I haven't forgotten.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I just wish he had shot a three.
> 
> I actually really don't care that he "rubbed it in." Minny has a bunch of players who irritate me by their attitude/actions on the court. As much as I love KG for his game and his fire, he can act like a real *** sometimes. Same with Cassell, though that's more because he's a habitual whiner. And I've always thought Wally seemed like a snob. I say rub it in all you want!


KC has a nice little jab at the TWolves, here

When the Minnesota Timberwolves strolled into the United Center at 6:10 p.m. Saturday, about 30 minutes later than most visiting teams, cynics pointed to their opponent.

But in the span of 24 hours, the Bulls went from frightened to fearless.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone in the building (I was there) was standing and egging him on to take the shot. It was for the free big macs that we all had tickets to if the Bulls hit 100.
> ...


Pssst...don't tell anyone, but even if they don't score 100 points the guys at the drive-up will pay off in Big Macs.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I should come out and say that (I think) I was probably the whining poster that lead to DMD's thread. He's not making a big deal out of it...I was, on the game thread.

I just thought it was a classless move but not at all one that changes my opinion of Ben Gordon. I like the kid and I think it's kinda funny and/or encouraging that he was fired up enough to keep shooting...you KNOW he wanted 30 points...it wasn't just the crowd. You just KNOW he wanted 30...hell, we all wanted him to get 30...

The main reason I brought it up on the game thread though was because I was noticing the T-Wolves getting really angry and I was just anticipating some amusing backlash from them, that's all. Haven't checked or heard yet if that was the case... : )


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Pssst...don't tell anyone, but even if they don't score 100 points the guys at the drive-up will pay off in Big Macs.



REEAAALLY.

Gosh, I'm going to go get a Big Mac right now. If only Philly had incentives like that... I just checked their promotional schedule and all the gifts SUCK.

I'm getting excited to go see Sixers Bulls on March 19th though.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I'm confident in the post game interview Kevin Garnett will talk about how what a shameful act it was. If I was a reporter I would ask Kevin Garnett what is more of a shameful act, making a shot at the end to please the crowd, or punching a rookie teammate in the face.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/basketball/nba/12/11/bc.bkn.timbervolves.bulls.ap/index.html



> Minnesota's Kevin Garnett was impressed with Gordon's game, but not the final shot.
> 
> "That was bull," said Garnett, who had 16 points -- matching his season low -- and 21 rebounds.
> 
> "If he was going to the basket it would have been different. ... Gordon just came out and had a monster game. It's our first time seeing the young fellow play or at least playing against him. He had a good game."





> Sam Cassell scored 17 points, but Minnesota shot just 36 percent. The Timberwolves were trying for their second come-from-behind win in two nights after rallying from 13 back to beat Sacramento on Friday night.
> 
> This time they couldn't make it all the way back.
> 
> "We didn't deserve to win this game, plain and simple," Cassell said. "We came out lackadaiscal. They made shots when they were supposed to make shots and Ben Godon had the game of his life."


Can't wait for the rematch!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We'll see if Ben had the game of his life Sam. I reckon there will be more of those to come.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?intID=38333126


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

"That was b.s.," Minnesota star Kevin Garnett said. "If he was going to the basket, it would have been different. That was b.s. They seemed to be excited because they won the game, but that was still b.s. That's OK, we'll play them again." 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=38333126

That appears to be the only direct quote from a Wolves player. And who cares what Garnett thinks since we all know how tolerant he is of rookies who perform well against him anyways. And if I'm not mistaken, didn't he also take issue with Curry pushing him away in the 4th quarter?

Chill, Mr. MVP. You got beat last nite, so deal with it and move on.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well I think Duncan is a shoe in for MVP, Garnett lost to the Bulls.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Pssst...don't tell anyone, but even if they don't score 100 points the guys at the drive-up will pay off in Big Macs.


Next thing you'll say is that most Dunkin Donuts will give you the booty regardless of the outcome of the donut race.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5132491.html 



> Despite their record, the Bulls (4-14) have some impressive trophies on their mantel, having beaten Cleveland, Utah, the Lakers and now the Wolves. Not that that took any of the sting out of it. At the very end, with Gordon about to dribble out the clock, *Wolves swingman Latrell Sprewell dared him to shoot it.* Gordon did, and made it, just for punctuation.


well, he did dare him. 

 

too bad this rematch (feb 13th @ minny) is one of the games scheduled NOT to be televised.

bummer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon and Hinrich more than held their own against Cassell and Sprewell. Having said that, they still need an effective big guard to round out what could be an outstanding three guard rotation. Duhon is a stopgap player, nothing more. Still, I haven't seen teams pick on Gordon the way I thought they would when the season began. There's a lot of potential in a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt. Give it time.
> ...


Pierce is nice comparison. Add Vinnie Johnson and Freddie Brown to the mix.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I still have the 53-point loss to MIN on tape (Nov '01). I haven't forgotten.


Me neither.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon should not have have shot the ball. He will not be disciplined. Meyers talked to him I am sure and as Kismet said one thing he did say was, "Hell of a game. See what you can do when your focused?"  and of course he said don't take the last shot when the game is not in doubt. 

I dont care about what Garnett says. He has said a ton of bad things about the Bulls organization in the past. Remember? We can make a huge thread from all of his comments. The drubbing they gave us in 2001 was piling it on imo. Gordon was just one shot. Big deal. 

The kid is smart. He won't do it again.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Garnett is hellbent on revenge. On Feb 13 he'll get his chance. I'm sure the mental image of Gordon's shot will be on a constant loop in his mind until then. He probably doesn't care if the TWolves win another game all season, so long as they give Gordon and the Bulls a thorough thrashing.

I hope I can get to sleep tonight.

Gordon shouldn't have done it. He knows it and it won't happen again.

Next case.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Garnett tried destroy the Bull's in that game. Curry started off the game by pretty much shutting down Garnett. Then Chandler took over and shutdown KG. All I can say is KG is no Duncan.


----------



## notbeat (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> I thought it was a classless move. But since he's a rookie and it's his first offense, I can see Skiles & Minnesota looking past it.


I was at the game, and the crowd was egging him on to take a 3. But it was all about the free big-mac, nothing more, nothing less.

I don't know if Gordon knew that if the bulls scored 100 everyone got their Macs...but everyone was yelling for him to take the three. If anyone was ticked off about the last shot, it was the crowd missing out on all that high-calorie super-size me goodness.

If anyone felt disrespected or slighted, they should take it up with Ronald McDonald.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Garnett tried destroy the Bull's in that game. Curry started off the game by pretty much shutting down Garnett. Then Chandler took over and shutdown KG. All I can say is KG is no Duncan.


KG vs. Bulls: 16 and 21
Duncan vs. Bulls: 12 and 11


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> KG vs. Bulls: 16 and 21
> Duncan vs. Bulls: 12 and 11


Big Picture: Spurs won.

And Duncan was not shut down by our guys, he was just playing really crappy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> Garnett is hellbent on revenge. On Feb 13 he'll get his chance. I'm sure the mental image of Gordon's shot will be on a constant loop in his mind until then. He probably doesn't care if the TWolves win another game all season, so long as they give Gordon and the Bulls a thorough thrashing.
> 
> I hope I can get to sleep tonight.
> ...


First thing I thought of was the Feb 13 game. Then I remembered, there's NO TV for that game!!! BOOOOO!!! ABC has exclusive TV rights for the entire country that afternoon. I was REALLY REALLY hoping for a fight to erupt. Then ABC would be forced to carry this game.

Why don't you guys want Gordon to rub it in? I know that the T'wolves were scowling at him but the heart of a competitor wants to see the other team at their best so they can't be shortchanged when the Bulls win over them.  I want them to "bring it" let Gordon "bring it" hopefully he'll be putting up 17 pts/game consistently by them.

Thanks goodness we have a guy that can actually close a game.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> First thing I thought of was the Feb 13 game. Then I remembered, there's NO TV for that game!!! BOOOOO!!! ABC has exclusive TV rights for the entire country that afternoon. I was REALLY REALLY hoping for a fight to erupt. Then ABC would be forced to carry this game.
> ...


I agree with your post 100%We shouldn't cower away from Minny.Prior to last night's game,they've already been killing us.It's time for us to refuse to be intimidated by anyone.I think Skiles fired the Bulls up for yesterday's game by saying that they were frightened against Philly.It's called fight or flight.They chose to fight!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I still have the 53-point loss to MIN on tape (Nov '01). I haven't forgotten.


Just to quote you one more time Slim. 

Ben Gordon hitting that last shot, has nothing on the beating Minnesota handed the Bulls.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben Gordon is a cancer. Trade him now because he's a bad influence for our younger guys.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Ben Gordon is a cancer. Trade him now because he's a bad influence for our younger guys.


Oh, definitely. I heard he slapped the backboard during practice before too!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

F minn they have been kicking us around the last 4 years. If they don't like the rookie taking the last shot so what. When they were running up the score the game they won by 50 no one said anything. What goes around comes around and they should act like men.

Gordon kicked their butts, period. If they don't like it tough. Maybe Spree can complain about how he cannot feed his family on 10 million a year. I say gordon rocks and screw minn.

david


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can't believe so many folks are actively supporting such a bush-league maneuver. 

Yet I guarantee if, say, Andre Igoudala had done the same thing vs. us at the end of the Philly loss, most of those folks would be soiling themselves out of moral indignation and righteous anger.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

1. I remember Minny handing our butts to us when they beat us by 53, and I'm sure they joked about it as well.

2. Minnesota lost the game, but seemed to be more upset about Gordon's shot that actually losing the game. Weird.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I can't believe so many folks are actively supporting such a bush-league maneuver.
> 
> Yet I guarantee if, say, Andre Igoudala had done the same thing vs. us at the end of the Philly loss, most of those folks would be soiling themselves out of moral indignation and righteous anger.


C'mon, Scott...Gordon had a brain cramp...he's a rookie, no big deal.

On a related note, over the past several years towards the end of games in which the Bulls have been getting blown out, it never ceased to amaze me the way other teams would show enormous disrespect for their Chicago peers by laughing and clowning around on their bench as the games would drag on to their conclusion.

I find that kind of conduct much more disrespectful than some rookie firing off a jumper in the final seconds of a game. Hell, if it was insolence and disrespect Gordon intended to deal out he could have easily taken a dribble towards the basket and slammed the ball home emphatically.

But getting back to my example of what I consider a real display of disrespect, don't tell me everyone that faithfully watches the Bulls hasn't seen the camera pan our opponents bench in the closing minutes of a blowout and watched the other team's regulars laughing demonstrably at what's transpiring on the court during garbage time. But I never hear cries of outrage from those kinds of incidents.

I guess we all find different things offensive and to varying degrees as well. But lets not single out Gordon's dumb mistake as though he was intentionally trying to rub it in. If we've learned anything about Gordon's personality so far this season its that he's far from the type of player who looks for opportunities to show up or aggressively confront an opponent. Calling an act "bush-league" implies intent. I'm willing to bet Gordon had no intention of showing up the Minnesota Timberwolves. Just a brain cramp and nothing more.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> If we've learned anything about Gordon's personality so far this season its that he's far from the type of player who looks for opportunities to show up or aggressively confront an opponent. Calling an act "bush-league" implies intent. I'm willing to bet Gordon had no intention of showing up the Minnesota Timberwolves. Just a brain cramp and nothing more.


:greatjob:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I can't believe so many folks are actively supporting such a bush-league maneuver.
> 
> Yet I guarantee if, say, Andre Igoudala had done the same thing vs. us at the end of the Philly loss, most of those folks would be soiling themselves out of moral indignation and righteous anger.


I agree with you. I don't find it that offensive because, like Kismet said, he's a rookie and the crowd was egging him on. I doubt Minnesota feels that way, but there you go.



> I find that kind of conduct much more disrespectful than some rookie firing off a jumper in the final seconds of a game. Hell, if it was insolence and disrespect Gordon intended to deal out he could have easily taken a dribble towards the basket and slammed the ball home emphatically.
> 
> But getting back to my example of what I consider a real display of disrespect, don't tell me everyone that faithfully watches the Bulls hasn't seen the camera pan our opponents bench in the closing minutes of a blowout and watched the other team's regulars laughing demonstrably at what's transpiring on the court during garbage time. But I never hear cries of outrage from those kinds of incidents.


That's because all teams do that in a blowout loss. They don't happen that frequently and it's satisfying to relax during a game. Chicago did it during the Cleveland game, laughing in disbelief at Eddy's circus moves. When the games goes out of hand, teams like to relax, and they do that by joking around. 

Remember that game back in the 98 Finals where the Bulls absolutely pounded the Jazz to the point where it was one of the worst finals losses ever? What were MJ and Scottie doing? They were on the bench in the third quarter putting their hands into the shape of a "claw" and clawing the air with it (or something to that effect, I forget the joke that was associated with it. It was much funnier seen live.) They were laughing quite uproariously as well. Would you call that disrespect, or just relief at having a big win? 

All teams do it; maybe you've seen it too much because you've been watching the Bulls too often.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Ben Gordon is a cancer. Trade him now because he's a bad influence for our younger guys.


 Pay Tone= Scott Skiles. FYI a young Jordan would have done the exact same thing that gordon did, only difference is Jordan would have dunked the ball on that last play, iam glad Gordon scored that last shot, teams laugh at us every day, we are the laughing stock of the NBA, if anything Ben's shot should send a message to the league telling them we arent gonna stop playing hard no matter what the score and no matter how much time is left on the clock. Ben Gordon has balls.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Pay Tone= Scott Skiles. FYI a young Jordan would have done the exact same thing that gordon did, only difference is Jordan would have dunked the ball on that last play, iam glad Gordon scored that last shot, teams laugh at us every day, we are the laughing stock of the NBA, if anything Ben's shot should send a message to the league telling them we arent gonna stop playing hard no matter what the score and no matter how much time is left on the clock. Ben Gordon has balls.


 

If you hadn't noticed, I was being sarcastic. I've been a Ben Gordon supporter since day one.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The only thing I wonder is if Pete Myers was explaining to Gordon why the fans were yelling to shoot it, or if he was reprimanding him.

Point is, maybe in a similar situation next time, we'll see Gordon take the three.

:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> Garnett is hellbent on revenge. On Feb 13 he'll get his chance. I'm sure the mental image of Gordon's shot will be on a constant loop in his mind until then. He probably doesn't care if the TWolves win another game all season, so long as they give Gordon and the Bulls a thorough thrashing.
> 
> I hope I can get to sleep tonight.
> ...


Is KG gonna bring his AK-47 and Uzi because basketball is war? :laugh: :laugh: 

Agreed, transplant. 5 pages discussing this already. Next case.


----------

